# shoe



## mexicana300

"zapato" en español. Saludos.


----------



## gatto

_Scarpa_ in Italian.
Welcome to the forum


----------



## francois_auffret

*Chaussure* in French

*Joota* in Urdu


----------



## robbie_SWE

It's *sko* in Swedish and *pantof* in Romanian.

 robbie


----------



## Outsider

_Sapato_ in Portuguese.


----------



## Topsie

As well as "chaussure", there's also "soulier" in French!


----------



## Frank06

Hi,

In *Dutch*: *schoen*
[which was originally the plural form of schoe (compare English _shoe_), but it got re-interpreted as a singular form. Modern days plural is *schoenen*.]

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

In Catalan, *SABATA * Then there is the more formal *CALÇAT*, which is a more general word referring to shoes. _Sabata_ would be countable (generally in pairs: _un parell de sabates_) and _calçat_ is a non countable noun


----------



## Outsider

In Portuguese there is also _calçado_, but I wouldn't translate this as "shoe", exactly. It is to "shoe" as "attire" is to "suit".


----------



## Mjolnir

*Hebrew*: נעל (NA-al)


----------



## Flaminius

*Japanese:*
靴 (_kutsu_)


----------



## francois_auffret

Topsie said:


> As well as "chaussure", there's also "soulier" in French!


 
That's right,  and while you're at it let's not forget to mention in slang French that shoes are:

*grolle(s)*


----------



## Stéphane89

francois_auffret said:


> That's right,  and while you're at it let's not forget to mention in slang French that shoes are:
> 
> *grolle(s)*


 
Yes but 'soulier' is quite old-fashioned... Otherwise you could also say 'godasses' or 'pompes' which are both sland too.


----------



## shannenms

In Persian: Kafsh کفش


----------



## Chriszinho85

*Tagalog*:  _sapatos_


----------



## SerinusCanaria3075

In Greek (Modern):
*παπούτσι* (papútsi)

Latin:
_*calcĕus*_.
It can also mean "_boot_"

Sardinian ("common"):
_*bota*_.
*càrtu*.
*crapíta*.
(here)

Sardinian (Campidanesu):
_*bottinu; sabatta*_.

Sardinian (Logudoresu-Nuorese):
_*iscarpa*_/_*iscàrpa*_.


----------



## Mahaodeh

Mjolnir said:


> *Hebrew*: נעל (NA-al)


 
Intersting, in Arabic Na'al نعال is slipper; na'l نعل is the sole of the shoe.  A proper formal shoe is Hitha' حذاء (th as in _that_).


----------



## Gżegżółka

Hi, 

in Polish: *but*


----------



## Alijsh

SerinusCanaria3075 said:


> In Greek (Modern):
> *παπούτσι* (papútsi)


Is it a compound? If so please tell me the meaning of the components. It reminds me of Persian *pâpush* which was once used as a word for "shoe" especially kind of shoe that women wore in the home. *pâ* means foot and *push* is present root of pushidan (to wear).


----------



## SerinusCanaria3075

Alijsh said:


> Is it a compound? If so please tell me the meaning of the components. It reminds me of Persian *pâpush* which was once used as a word for "shoe" especially kind of shoe that women wore in the home. *pâ* means foot and *push* is present root of pushidan (to wear).


That's interesting. In Albanian there also seems to be "këpucë" for shoe, but I honestly don't know if it's a compound of foot like in Persian.

About Modern Greek:
"*πους* (*pus*)" seems to be an alternative of foot, "*πόδι* (pódi) / _*póda*_ in Griko-Salentino, a southern Italian dialect of Koine" seems to be the more common one (natives please correct me if I'm wrong). _Pódi _would lead to the following:

In Old Greek (I guess Ancient) "υπόδημα" resembles Modern "*υπόδημα* (*ipódima*)", but since I'm no Greek expert I can only say it's an alternate for shoe based on some Google images for Greek "shoe".

In any case the _*pu*s _in "_pa*pú*tsi_" most likely has something to do with _foot_, I can't think of a verb though.


----------



## Nizo

Esperanto:  _ŝuo_


----------



## robbie_SWE

SerinusCanaria3075 said:


> That's interesting. In Albanian there also seems to be "këpucë" for shoe, but I honestly don't know if it's a compound of foot like in Persian.
> 
> About Modern Greek:
> "*πους* (*pus*)" seems to be an alternative of foot, "*πόδι* (pódi) / _*póda*_ in Griko-Salentino, a southern Italian dialect of Koine" seems to be the more common one (natives please correct me if I'm wrong). _Pódi _would lead to the following:
> 
> In Old Greek (I guess Ancient) "υπόδημα" resembles Modern "*υπόδημα* (*ipódima*)", but since I'm no Greek expert I can only say it's an alternate for shoe based on some Google images for Greek "shoe".
> 
> In any case the _*pu*s _in "_pa*pú*tsi_" most likely has something to do with _foot_, I can't think of a verb though.


 
In Romanian the word *papuc* means "_slipper_". The word comes from German, with a possible Greek source. 

 robbie


----------



## SerinusCanaria3075

robbie_SWE said:


> In Romanian the word *papuc* means "_slipper_". The word comes from German, with a possible Greek source.


I'm not so sure about the German influence. According to DEX it has Turkish influence, from _*papuç*_, but I think you will agree with me that it’s not likely to have such influence. Like the explanation says: “simple footwear, wore at home”, which is what _Alijsh _also said about Persian:



			
				Alijsh said:
			
		

> It reminds me of Persian *pâpush* which was once used as a word for "shoe" especially kind of shoe that women wore in the home. *pâ* means foot and *push* is present root of pushidan (to wear).


Persian: پاپوش -> sound.
Which also shows up as _slipper_ in the following languages:
Albanian -> _*papuçe*_
Hungarian -> _*papucs*_ (image/audio)
Russian -> *бабуша* [babusha]
Plus most Romance languages: _*babucha *(Spanish)*, babbuccia *(Italian,Sardinian)*, babouche, babutxa, babòza *(Romagnolo)*, papuc*_.

And of course the variant of _slipper_: _*pantufla, pantofola, pantoufle*_… which must have come from Greek “*παντόφλα* (pantófla)”
But we’re probably getting off topic here (maybe a new thread starting at post #22?).


----------



## cute angel

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> In Catalan, *SABATA * Then there is the more formal *CALÇAT*, which is a more general word referring to shoes. _Sabata_ would be countable (generally in pairs: _un parell de sabates_) and _calçat_ is a non countable noun


 
In standard Arabic it's hithaa th like in those and also we use Sabat or sabata for small ones it's the first time I knew that it is Catalonian word that's great.We use sabat out side in addition to the buts .



> It's *sko* in Swedish and *pantof* in Romanian.
> 
> robbie


 
we use pantof too it's Romanian it's for winter shoe that we wear inside the house

Also we use sandelle(tarbaka) for summer shoe .

Also mashmak made of plastic also mankassa or mokassa 

All these are kinds of shoes here in Algeria


----------



## tru-life

Danish

Sko


----------



## robbie_SWE

SerinusCanaria3075 said:


> I'm not so sure about the German influence. According to DEX it has Turkish influence, from _*papuç*_, but I think you will agree with me that it’s not likely to have such influence. Like the explanation says: “simple footwear, wore at home”, which is what _Alijsh _also said about Persian:
> 
> 
> Persian: پاپوش -> sound.
> Which also shows up as _slipper_ in the following languages:
> Albanian -> _*papuçe*_
> Hungarian -> _*papucs*_ (image/audio)
> Russian -> *бабуша* [babusha]
> Plus most Romance languages: _*babucha *(Spanish)*, babbuccia *(Italian,Sardinian)*, babouche, babutxa, babòza *(Romagnolo)*, papuc*_.
> 
> And of course the variant of _slipper_: _*pantufla, pantofola, pantoufle*_… which must have come from Greek “*παντόφλα* (pantófla)”
> But we’re probably getting off topic here (maybe a new thread starting at post #22?).


 
You're right SerinusCanaria3075! I mixed up pantof (< German) and papuc (< Turkish). 

 robbie


----------



## Abbassupreme

Alijsh said:


> Is it a compound? If so please tell me the meaning of the components. It reminds me of Persian *pâpush* which was once used as a word for "shoe" especially kind of shoe that women wore in the home. *pâ* means foot and *push* is present root of pushidan (to wear).



"Pushândan/Pushundan" also means "to cover", doesn't it?  That may be a factor, no?


----------



## DearPrudence

StefKE said:


> Yes but 'soulier' is quite old-fashioned... Otherwise you could also say 'godasses' or 'pompes' which are both sland too.


So, in French, the "normal" word is "*chaussure*"
but it's funny to see that there are also colloquial words which are very different:
*"godasse", "pompe", "grole"* and sometimes, we use the English "*shoes*" (only in the plural form) 

 Note: all those words are feminine.


----------



## Quelle

German:
Schuh


----------



## deine

Lithuanian:

batas


----------



## Nizo

Afrikaans:  skoen
Albanian:  këpucë
Hawaiian:  kāma’a
Zulu:  isicathulo, izicathulo
Malagasy:  kiraro


----------



## kusurija

In Czech:
Obuv (as sort of atricles in shop)
Bota, střevíc, polobotka (shoe); lakýrka(shining)
mokasín, semiška, 
sandál, opánek (for summer)
lodička, pantoflíček, střevíček(ladie's)
baganče, křuska (those in army)
válenka, důchodka (cheap for winter)
bačkor(k)a, papuče, pantofle, trepka, přezůvka, capáček(for home)
vietnamka (for beech)
cvička, plátěnka, teniska, kecka, tretra, kopačka(sport)
přeskáč
holínka, gumovka, gumák
dřevák
kamaše, koženka

In Lithuanian:
batas
šliurė
šlepetė
guminis
aulinis


----------



## jana.bo99

Shoe:

Slovenian: Čevelj!

Croatian:  Cipela!

German:   Der Schuh! 
(for Quelle)


----------



## anikka

latvian:
kurpe


----------



## MarX

In Indonesian:

*sepatu*

similar to Portuguese, Spanish, and Tagalog


----------



## kusurija

kusurija said:


> In Czech:
> Obuv (as sort of atricles in shop)
> Bota, střevíc, polobotka (shoe); lakýrka(shining)
> mokasín, semiška,
> sandál, opánek (for summer)
> lodička, pantoflíček, střevíček(ladie's)
> baganče, křuska (those in army)
> válenka, důchodka (cheap for winter)
> kozačka (ladies for winter - tall)
> bačkor(k)a, papuče, pantofle, trepka, přezůvka, capáček(for home)
> vietnamka (for beech)
> cvička, plátěnka, teniska, kecka, botaska, tretra, kopačka(sport)
> přeskáč, lyžák, horalka,
> holínka, gumovka, gumák, kaloše/galoše
> dřevák
> kamaše, koženka
> 
> In Lithuanian:
> batas
> šliurė
> šlepetė
> guminis
> aulinis
> kedas
> kurpė, klumpė,


I made some addings, what I had forgotten  ..maybe it's not all yet..As for now, it's 43 synonyms in Czech language. Has someone more  ?


----------



## Spectre scolaire

Mjolnir said:


> *Hebrew*: נעל (NA-al)


 


Mahaodeh said:


> Intersting, in Arabic Na'al نعال is slipper; na'l نعل is the sole of the shoe.


 Turkish *nal* is a “_horse_shoe” - which would still be in the semantic realm of this thread. In fact, Arabic نعال [na3al] can also mean a “metal ferrule on a sheath”, so why not also a metal ferrule on the horse’s foot? Ottoman Turkish *nal* is written نال. 


SerinusCanaria3075 said:


> Old Greek ...


 ὑπόδημα is never used among Greeks today – except in compound words like υποδημα-τ-ο|ποιός [ipoðimatopjós], “cobbler”, lit. “footwear maker” – and even that is only used in writing (f.ex. on the window of a shoe shop). The Modern Greek word for “shoe” is *παπούτσι* [papútsi] from Turkish papuç. To the extent that this word is being used in Turkish – mostly in the form *pabu**ç* – it will rather be a “slipper” than a “shoe”. The common word for “shoe” in Turkish is *ayak*|*kab**ı* which literally means “foot covering” – very much like Persian pâpush, see #30: _Abbassupreme_’s correction of _Alijsh _in #22.



gatto said:


> _Scarpa_ in Italian.


 Many of the words for “shoe” will invariably be used in plural. Hence Italian *scarpe*. A propos plural, see the case of Dutch in #9. 

Italian *ciabatte* means “slippers” – compare the same word (etymologically speaking) in Spanish and Portuguese (#2 and #7). 



SerinusCanaria3075 said:


> Latin: calcĕus.


 Mostly used in plural *calcei*, I’d say, but one should perhaps consult a Latin dictionary (and not only copy information from the web ).
 ​


----------



## robbie_SWE

Spectre scolaire said:


> ...Italian *ciabatte* means “slippers” – compare the same word (etymologically speaking) in Spanish and Portuguese (#2 and #7)...


 
We have a similar word too! In Romanian it's the regional word *ciubotă *and it means "boot". It is said to be related to the Italian _ciabatta_, French _savate_ and Spanish _zapato_. Its origin is listed as being from the Turkish _çabata_. 

 robbie


----------



## SerinusCanaria3075

robbie_SWE said:


> We have a similar word too! In Romanian it's the regional word *ciubotă *and it means "boot". It is said to be related to the Italian _ciabatta_, French _savate_ and Spanish _zapato_. Its origin is listed as being from the Turkish _çabata_.


Actually I think he meant that Spanish _zapato _and Portuguese _sapato _come from Turkish _zabata_.



> Mostly used in plural *calcei*, I’d say, but one should perhaps consult a Latin dictionary...


All I know it that "_calcĕus_" is the nominative singular form for _shoe_, from where Spanish/Portuguese get _calzado/calçado_ (from the verb _calcĕo,calcĕāre_) which like Outsider said a while back it sometimes can be used as a synonym for shoe but it's mostly used for "size/attire" at a department store.


----------



## Spectre scolaire

robbie_SWE said:


> We have a similar word too! In Romanian it's the regional word *ciubotă *and it means "boot". It is said to be related to the Italian _ciabatta_, French _savate_ and Spanish _zapato_. Its origin is listed as being from the Turkish _çabata_.


 There is a Tatar word which may be the _etymon_ of Romanian ciubotă. _Turkic_ loanwords in Romanian are known to have two different sources.  

In Modern Turkish there is also a word _çabata_, but it means some sort of “over-sized sandwich” and must be a loan from Italian. Italian ciabatta - perhaps more frequently _sciabatta_ when I come to think of it - and its Romance cognates have nothing to do with the Tatar word. The similarity must be a pure coincidence.
 ​


----------



## jazyk

I think it's more likely that zapato/sapato came from Arabic because of their presence in the Iberian Peninsula but I can't prove anything, this is just an idea and please don't shoot me.


----------



## MarX

SerinusCanaria3075 said:


> Actually I think he meant that Spanish _zapato _and Portuguese _sapato _come from Turkish _zabata_.


Wow!
So the Indonesian word *sepatu* eventually comes from Turkish!


----------



## Outsider

Some dialects of Sardinian apparently have a cognate of _zapato_:



SerinusCanaria3075 said:


> Sardinian ("common"):
> _*bota*_.
> *càrtu*.
> *crapíta*.
> (here)
> 
> Sardinian (Campidanesu):
> _*bottinu; sabatta*_.
> 
> Sardinian (Logudoresu-Nuorese):
> _*iscarpa*_/_*iscàrpa*_.


I guess this could be because of Catalan/Spanish influence. The Catalan word is _sabata_.


----------



## avok

SerinusCanaria3075 said:


> Actually I think he meant that Spanish _zapato _and Portuguese _sapato _come from Turkish _zabata_.


 

Heyo,

Zabata , I have never heard of this word ... maybe it is from a different Turkic language. Now I'll write the words for shoe in Turkish, my beautiful eclectic language 

*Ayakkabı* - used by everyone

*Pabuç *

*İskarpin *- used by older generations

*Bot, çizme* etc for different type of shoes

PS: The Turkish word "*çaput*" may be the origin of the Spanish word ...I can't think of another word that looks like "zabata" But "çaput" does not mean "shoe" but it means a piece of cloth or old clothes etc..


----------



## Outsider

SerinusCanaria3075 said:


> All I know it that "_calcĕus_" is the nominative singular form for _shoe_, from where Spanish/Portuguese get _calzado/calçado_ (from the verb _calcĕo,calcĕāre_) which like Outsider said a while back it sometimes can be used as a synonym for shoe but it's mostly used for "size/attire" at a department store.


I've just remembered the proper translation of _calçado_: footwear.


----------



## kelt

Hey,

Czech: bota (sg.), boty (pl.)


----------



## spangirl8

in Norweign= sko


----------



## Spectre scolaire

avok said:


> PS: The Turkish word "çaput" may be the origin of the Spanish word ...I can't think of another word that looks like "zabata" But "çaput" does not "shoe" but it means a piece of cloth or old clothes etc..


 And why would you think of any _Turkish word_ in the first place? The _G__üneş Dil Teorisi_, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sun_Language_Theory, has got no supporters any more, not even in Turkey.  çaput is a word hailing back to Old Turkish and belonging to a semantic sphere which is wholly irrelevant to this thread.



MarX said:


> Wow!
> So the Indonesian word *sepatu* eventually comes from Turkish!


 Most definitely not!
 Quod erat demonstrandum. ​


----------



## avok

Spectre scolaire said:


> And why would you think of any _Turkish word_ in the first place?


 
If you speak/understand some Spanish 



> *zapato**.*
> 
> (Del turco _zabata_).


 
Here is the whole link. I am not saying that any Turkish word is the origin of the Spanish word "zapato". It is "REAL ACADEMIA ESPAÑOLA " that says the origin of the Spanish word zapato is the turkish word "zabata". 



> Originally Posted by *Spectre scolaire*
> çaput is a word hailing back to Old Turkish and belonging to a semantic sphere which is wholly irrelevant to this thread.


 
And "çaput" is the only Turkish word I can think of, that looks like zabata. If you think "real academia espanola" is wrong , then you should warn them not me.


----------



## Spectre scolaire

Sorry, _avok_, I didn’t even open the link provided by _SerinusCanaria3075_ in #42 simply because I didn’t know it _was_ a link.  Now we are doubly aware of the fact that Real Academia Española is no better than any of us in not furnishing sources for our _etymological conjectures_; Turkish zabata  I’d eat my hat!  This is – as far as I am able to judge – nothing but pure guesswork! With all respect, it only gets worse when somebody tries to find a Turkish word out of the blue which might have some phonetic resemblance to the etymon furnished by the Royal Academy. 

Loanwords are the result of _languages in contact_ – in one way or another. What sort of contact situation would you suggest between Spanish (or perhaps _Catalan_!) and Turkish? The only two I can think of are *1*) The roamings of the _Gran Compañia Catalana de los Almogávares_, see http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Almog%C3%A1var, an article which doesn’t refer, though, to the main source about these adventurers and its publisher. -and *2*) The Spanish Jews who settled (mainly) in Thessaloniki and _Istanbul_ after their expulsion from Spain in 1492. Perhaps they brought along shoes to the Turks?! -which means it could be a Spanish loanword in Turkish and not vice versa! A search in the Turkish 22 volume dialect dictionary _Derleme Sözlüğü_ may perhaps trigger some result...

In general, we shouldn’t believe in everything that is written  – even if it emanates from the most prestigious dictionaries. No sources mentioned or no argument furnished is already a good reason for skepticism. 

Now, I really start wondering what might indeed be the etymology of the Spanish/Catalan/Portuguese word for shoe! 
 ​


----------



## Outsider

But remember that the contact could have happened via Arabic, Spectre... Turkish --> Arabic --> Spanish, Portuguese, Catalan --> Italian, Indonesian (?)


----------



## Spectre scolaire

What I am implying now is that perhaps there _is_ a Turkish word zabata which is dialectal - and rather uncommon, at that! - and which was indeed a loanword from Spanish (or Catalan). 

I pretty much exclude the possibility that zabata could be a word of Turkish origin. It simply doesn’t look like a Turkish word! There are subtle details _en jeu_ here: f.ex. zabıta is a Turkish word of Arabic origin (which has nothing to do with our word) whereas zabata doesn’t exhibit – as far as my judgement goes - any Turkish linguistic caracteristics.

I wouldn't feel comfortable in elaborating on an Arabic strand in this case. I thought most words of Arabic origin in Spanish had conserved the Arabic definite article. In case of exceptions, I'd like to see what kind of words we would be dealing with.
 ​


----------



## Outsider

List of exceptions here (see the ones that don't start with the letter 'a', to begin with). Anyway, perhaps we should leave this discussion for another occasion, or else open a new thread about the etymology of the Spanish/Portuguese/Catalan words specifically, and free this one for other languages.


----------



## Hakro

In *Swedish* there is also _känga_.

And we borrowed it in *Finnish*: _kenkä_.

We have also the general word "footwear": _jalkine_

And of course we have dozens of names for different types of footwear.


----------



## sabakaikot

*сапог , туфля*   in russian
*Bota* in czek


----------



## ThomasK

This is "not uninteresting" but it would be more interesting if we learnt a little about the background.

Shoe/ schoen could be traced back to covering (IE *(s)keu). 
Chaussure might refer to calx, calcis, heel/ talon, so I gather. 
Boot, botte, sabot: not clear... 

But for example Slavic /podkova/: any root in it? And others?


----------



## Welsh_Sion

So if PIE is **(s)keu*, that would account for Cymraeg/Welsh *esgid* (plur.* esgidiau,* often pronounced as* 'sgidia/sgidie'*) and Cornish* eskit, eskys.* (No etymology found in GPC.)

Incidentally, the idiom, '*Mae'r esgid (fach) yn gwasgu'* (Lit., *'The (little) shoe is squeezing'*) means that, '*Things are a bit tight (!) financially at the moment*'.


----------



## apmoy70

Alijsh said:


> Is it a compound? If so please tell me the meaning of the components. It reminds me of Persian *pâpush* which was once used as a word for "shoe" especially kind of shoe that women wore in the home. *pâ* means foot and *push* is present root of pushidan (to wear).


No it's not a compound, it's the word for shoe borrowed by the Byzantines from Persian via Turkish. In MoGr *«παπούτσι»* [paˈpu.ʦ͡i] (neut. nom. sing.), *«παπούτσια»* [paˈpu.ʦ͡ça] (neut. nom. pl.) is the generic word for shoe. The inherited Greek word for it is *«υπόδημα»* [iˈpɔ.ði.ma] (neut. nom. sing.), *«υποδήματα»* [i.pɔˈði.ma.ta] (neut. nom. pl.) < Classical deverbative neut. noun *«ὑπόδημα» hŭpódēmă* --> _shoe, sandal_, lit. _that which is bound underneath_ < Classical v. *«ὑποδέω» hŭpŏdéō* --> _to bind underneath_ < Classical prefix & preposition *«ὑπό» hŭpó* + v. *«δέω» déō* --> _to bind, fasten_ (PIE *deh₁- _to bind_ cf Hit. tiya, Skt. द्यति (dyáti), _to bind_).
Note that in Greek exist many collateral words; one is inherited from the ancient language (or revived under Katharevousa) and exists parallel to either a loanword, or a Demotic (=colloquial vernacular) one which occured naturally in the Mediaeval period (and often is the preferable one).


----------

